# Dog house I built for girl Chaucey, pics!



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I just finished building a custom dog house for chaucey. I had left over roofing materials from a job so I used the leftover shingles for siding and roofing, it's synthetic wood shake made by davinci. It measures 4'W X 4'L X 3' tall. I'm in construction and built this just like a house 







































It's 90% done, I ran out of take and edge termination pieces, need to paint the fascia and add the hay and a heat lamp inside and she'll be set for cold days outside 

Excluding the synthetic wood shake I have about $120 in materials. Not bad for about 15 hours of work and a buck twenty. 

Post your custom built dog houses if you've built one! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Very Nice*

Looks good!


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

chaucey looks mighty proud of his house!
Nice job.

P.s.
I was thinking that yard looks familiar.
Then I saw your location and chuckled.
We live in Richardson!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

House looks great. Chaucey looks pleased. Be careful of the heat lamp idea. Those things are a major cause of fires. Maybe you want to go to a heated bed instead?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The house looks very nice! I would nix the heat lamp. Too great of a fire hazzard and your dog would end up toasting inside. The straw will help hold your pups body heat. 

You could fix a piece of burlap on the door, if you think Chaucey would know to go through the burlap (in and out).


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I got a kick out of those photos.
Chaucey has the look of a home owner with very high standards overseeing the construction. 

Jelpy


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I rigged up a 100 watt light bulb for my sisters mix. Along with straw and a heavy piece of carpet for a door flap the temperature difference was around 30°F on a 15-20° day. That dog was mighty comfy outside.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice looking dog house!


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

I didn't even think about the lamp being a fire hazard, thanks for pointing that out!
The hay should do just fine, we don't get below the 30's most of the time here in the Dallas area. 

Akira- were in the garland firewheel area, close the Lowe's by firewheel mall 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

nicely done!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice looking dog house!


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mts678 said:


> I didn't even think about the lamp being a fire hazard, thanks for pointing that out!
> The hay should do just fine, we don't get below the 30's most of the time here in the Dallas area.
> 
> Akira- were in the garland firewheel area, close the Lowe's by firewheel mall
> ...


Hey neighbor!!!
We are by breckenridge park. Not far from Firewheel.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mts678 said:


> I didn't even think about the lamp being a fire hazard, thanks for pointing that out!
> The hay should do just fine, we don't get below the 30's most of the time here in the Dallas area.
> 
> Akira- were in the garland firewheel area, close the Lowe's by firewheel mall
> ...


I live in South Texas. I have one dog that stays outside at night. When it gets cold, I'll stuff his dog house full of hay. He'll burrow himself inside. When the weather is wet, I'll clean it out every day or every other day. If we're dry, I'll just add more hay. 

Side note: I use the old hay on my flower gardens.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a nice house. Don't let the city find out or they'll raise your property taxes!


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

AKIRA3 said:


> Hey neighbor!!!
> We are by breckenridge park. Not far from Firewheel.


Oh cool! We used to go there a few times a week in the evening and haven't been back lately, been going to a dog park in Plano to work on socialization- which has been working out pretty good! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I live in South Texas. I have one dog that stays outside at night. When it gets cold, I'll stuff his dog house full of hay. He'll burrow himself inside. When the weather is wet, I'll clean it out every day or every other day. If we're dry, I'll just add more hay.
> 
> Side note: I use the old hay on my flower gardens.


Ok good to know, also about how to use the old hay :nod:


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Better than buying one! Great job? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max'sfamily (Nov 20, 2013)

That looks awesome and roomy..


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah it's big enough for 2 doggies to huddle up in there. After this rain clears I'll get some hay and fill'er up and see if she'll hang out in there!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like she likes it!


----------

